# Bright yellow mushrooms in isopod enclosure



## Aquarimax (Jun 25, 2015)

These have been growing in one of my isopod enclosures for the past month or so. It's probably too humid in there, so I've cut back on misting. The Spanish orange isopods eat the mushrooms once they collapse, and seem to like them.










Aquarimax


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

It's a cool color!


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Those are Leucocoprinus birnbaumii - "yellow houseplant mushroom" turning the cork into isopod food...


----------



## Aquarimax (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for the ID @tardis101! I have increased the ventilation in the lid of the enclosure and no more mushrooms have surfaced.


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

I have a bunch of them as well in my tank and its ventilated pretty well... What did you drop humidity down to? Although I don't mind the mushrooms kinda give it a natural look.


----------

